# Retrieve part II



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok The last comments certainly sent us down the right path. Had some pheasant wings left from the last season just for this reason. I have tied one to a ball because the distance of our retrieves is greatly improving 40 feet however at times she will stop on the come back and chew the wing bigtime and it is never consistent on the number of throws. I usually quit right away as a way to curb that behavior but it seems like it is becoming more common. Otherwise we are using a mini nerf football and she does not chew on that. Suggestions or just let her chew as she is 5 months old. I made the mistake on the previous dog and used a collar and she didnt pick things up for 6 months so I know and understand why that was not the answer. I am also having her sit until I give the command to fetch. We are doing upto 6 retrieves but never anymore and she gets so excited when she sees that wing. Like you guys say leave her wanting more. We always play pre and post these 5-10 minute sessions and follow up with commands she is good at like come, sit, shake, lay down to continue to build and gain her confidence. Thank you for your help. Fowlnfins.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't take her off the 100' check cord. People always take their dogs off too fast. When the dog stops to chew, just say No, Here, and gently reel him in with soft jerks. Every time he chomps, jerk softly. Everyone tries to extend their dog too fast; don't fall into that trap. If he won't retrieve at 30', her won't do it at 30 yards. Patience and consistancy.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Buying actually dummies made for retrieving will also help with mouth habits.

www.lcsupply.com


----------

